# Steeda Tri-ax for T-56



## Bryce108 (Jan 11, 2016)

Anyone every install one of these in their GTO? Will it work for us? Or is it just for the Mustang guys that did a T-56 conversion?


----------



## putoofacee (Dec 3, 2016)

Never heard of it on a gto

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryce108 (Jan 11, 2016)

Whats some good short throws to buy? Wasn't trying to break $300, that's why i asked about the Tri-ax was a nice price. I was just riding in a Rousch that had that shifter and a T-56 conversion


----------

